# Übersicht der Sockelsteine



## Suneleon (6. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer ne Übersicht welcher Stein welche werte hat, so dan man da alles mal auf einen Blick hat.


----------



## Su-Si (8. März 2009)

Suneleon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat einer ne Übersicht welcher Stein welche werte hat, so dan man da alles mal auf einen Blick hat.


Versuch es mal hier mit, sind immerhin 640 Steinchen aufgeführt^^

http://de.wowhead.com/?items=3

LG,
Su-Si


----------

